
Can You Draw a Perfect Circle? - joosters
https://vole.wtf/perfect-circle/
======
Kaibeezy
97.8 after a dozen tries. Larger is easier. It’s hard to correct midstream,
had to just keep drawing circles.

This would be good tech for kids to improve their handwriting by copying
letters... other than “O” ;)

~~~
joosters
Mouse or trackpad? I wonder which is better for this...

